# Here's a stupid thought...



## smokewatcher (Mar 24, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you build a fridge-smoker and leave the cooling system intact, could you use use an electric coil to smoke wood in the bottom (or other means to introduce smoke into the chamber), does that make cold-smoking easier (or even possible) in these hot western states? Would that work?


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 24, 2010)

Most people gut the old equipment out so they can line the inside with tin or some form of metal. But if you were ONLY cold smoking you could probably keep the plastic inside and make it work. I have seen guys smoke chesse in cardboard boxes so I don't know why you couldn't smoke it in a plastic fridge. But if you are talking about smoking at higher temps I would get all that plastic out of there. About leaving the cooling unit in the smoker I don't know what to think about that.


----------



## smokewatcher (Mar 24, 2010)

That's what I'm wondering...leaving the fridge on and cold while introducing smoke, either by inlet pipe or by electric hot-plate with a pan of chunks.


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 24, 2010)

So let me get this right you want to put smoke into a running cold refrig for cold smoking for real. I guess it would work but the only question I have is WHY??


----------



## ddave (Mar 24, 2010)

Seems to be if you actually had the fridge running and were introducing warmer air with the smoke, you'd be getting a lot of condensation which probably would not taste good on whatever you are smoking.  Also, typiclally a cold smoke is done between 80° and 100° if I'm not mistaken.  I don't think you could set the fridge thermostat that high.  AND the fridge would be working it's butt off trying to keep the temp down while hot air was coming in.

I think you're on the right track by trying to introduce smoke through an inlet pipe or something while keeping the heat source outside the smoke chamber but I don't think you'd want to introduce smoke into a running fridge.

I understand your frustration given your location.  It is not uncommon for my smoker therms to read 125° in the summer when there sitting on the patio with no fire in them at all. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Dave


----------



## meateater (Mar 24, 2010)

I would say plug the fridge in and leave the door cracked and see if it will run for 24 hours without dieing. If all is good drill two hole in it and make a cold smoke generator input and a exhaust .  Just an idea.


----------



## got14u (Mar 24, 2010)

Depending on if you set up a smoke box on the outside and just pipe in the smoke to the fridge. that is about all you need. Good luck in Florence tho...it's freakin hot there I lived in Casa Grande for quit some time. In the summer there it would be hard to keep any enclosure from being close to 200 degrees or so.


----------



## crazzycajun (Apr 2, 2010)

Daves right about condensation to a point depending on your temp diffirence but, the biggest prob is the compressor relies on the suction gas to gradually drop and cool the the compressor. Depending on smoking times, amount used, and quality of the fridge (some of the old ones would take a bullet and still run) youll shorten the compressor life quite a bit if you do try use a small fan blowing on compressor and condensor to minimize compressor wear and eventually death


----------

